# Plowing artificial turf. OMG



## jeepherder (Apr 10, 2009)

We are a school district at high altitude installing an artificial turf field for football. 
Any thoughts on snow removal? We are going to have to do a huge amount of this.
I'm intrested in as many ideas as possible.
Thanks.
Greg


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

You could tarp it before it snows, I believe that's what the sox do. And then they sprinkle black dirt on it so it attracts the sun and melts the snow.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

............................


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

i would think a plow with a rubber edge would do fine. maybe a 7.5 to keep the weight pressing down to a minimum also.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

what about a sweeperbroom on loader?


----------



## keitha (Dec 30, 2001)

What does the manufacturer say, esp. regards to warranty?

Keith


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

keitha;776746 said:


> What does the manufacturer say, esp. regards to warranty?
> 
> Keith


BINGO ..... BEFORE you buy this need product have them put into the contract how to clear it of snow and that it will be fully 100% warrantied.


----------



## jeepherder (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas!
The manufacturers say dont put anything heavier than a pickup on it.
We use PVC pipe with a kerf ripped in it lengthwise to snap onto our blades to protect our natural field now. The pvc gets brittle and doesnt last very long. The new turf is set to be installed this summer and its way expensive to repair.
The problem is, we get a Lot of snow and its going to be tuff to pay for the man hours to plow every 2-3 inches. Im worried about tires ripping it up with deeper snow.
Thanks for the replies.
Greg


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

A blower on a tractor.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I like hydros idea, just put a rubber edge on the blower, and keep the tractor as small as possible.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Heat the turf w hot water pipes from underneath and have good drainage.


----------



## MattyK (Dec 16, 2008)

a teacher i know who just moved to jackson hole in wyoming said that their school uses tractor mounted snowblowers.


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

200 mexicans with brooms


----------



## keitha (Dec 30, 2001)

Ah turf, gotta have it to keep up with the joneses. 
Until it comes time to "pay" the piper.
Good luck explaining all the EXTRAS to your board.
Keith


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

If this turf isnt installd yet heat it with water from underneath inital investment will be alittle higher but will save u in the long run.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

jeepherder;776655 said:


> We are a school district at high altitude installing an artificial turf field for football.
> Any thoughts on snow removal? We are going to have to do a huge amount of this.
> I'm intrested in as many ideas as possible.
> Thanks.
> Greg


Nice town. I like going there :salute:

I would also talk to the installer, and find out what method you can use that they will warrenty, and get it in writing.


----------



## pelt35 (Oct 6, 2003)

*artificial turf*

solar heat and wind turbine to pump the hot water thru system, Football season must end around Dec.? Then shut it down. Talk to the folks at Lambeau Field, Green Bay. They heat the whole field during season.


----------

